# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  صالون رمضان .. اليوم الثالث

## مجدالدين شريف

*
صالون رمضان امتداد لبرش رمضان ، تتجدد المواضيع التي سيتم طرحها في كل ليلة .
كل يوم موضوع جديد ليتم التفاكر والنقاش فيه ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

موضوع اليوم هو :
(( لــــغة الــــرانـــدوك ))
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


صالون رمضان امتداد لبرش رمضان ، تتجدد المواضيع التي سيتم طرحها في كل ليلة .
كل يوم موضوع جديد ليتم التفاكر والنقاش فيه ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

موضوع اليوم هو :
(( لــــغة الــــرانـــوك ))



سلامات أخي مجد الدين ..
والله ده (ضوموع لجيم ) موضوع جميل .
عامل شنو مع عمك رمضان ده ؟
لي عوده إن شاء الله_ أجازف ليك كم جاحه كده رندوك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والله يا مجد الدين الجوكي والبلف الزمن ده ما يهبشو زول يسلخ السمير يطلع طاره الله 
الله للعزابه يا فكه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الدامه والبلي كلو ساكي الشرتيت والحديد كتر يا صحبي
ممكن عادي يغنج بيك وفي الدايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*
يافردة الجلاكو شتت .. 

الماخ ده مرطب وكندو كنجالات ..

ضربطها موزة في جيبي (قرم) ..

الجكسوية ربطت لي الهبابة ..

بيج لي لساجة ولي قحك لتاسي ..

بقاقة زي البقاقة .. ضراب من أمو ..

ماذكر أعلاه نماذج من ما نسمعه في الاسواق .. والجامعات ..
والمواصلات .. وفي كل مكان .. وحتا داخل البيوت .. من الجنسين ..

لغة الراندوك  هل اصبحت لغة واقع ومعاش وإلى أين ستستمر ؟؟
ماهو مستقبل اللغة العربية واللهجة السودانية في ظل هذه اللغة  ؟؟
الملاحظ انها حكر علي فئة عمرية معينة .. هل انتقلت العدوى لكل الاعمار ؟؟

كل هذا والكثير سوف نتناقش فيه ..
المساحة أمام الجميع الكل يقول معنده ..

تحياتي يافرد ..




*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


يافردة الجلاكو شتت .. 

الماخ ده مرطب وكندو كنجالات ..

ضربطها موزة في جيبي (قرم) ..

الجكسوية ربطت لي الهبابة ..

بيج لي لساجة ولي قحك لتاسي ..

بقاقة زي البقاقة .. ضراب من أمو ..

ماذكر أعلاه نماذج من ما نسمعه في الاسواق .. والجامعات ..
والمواصلات .. وفي كل مكان .. وحتا داخل البيوت .. من الجنسين ..

لغة الراندوك  هل اصبحت لغة واقع ومعاش وإلى أين ستستمر ؟؟
ماهو مستقبل اللغة العربية واللهجة السودانية في ظل هذه اللغة  ؟؟
الملاحظ انها حكر علي فئة عمرية معينة .. هل انتقلت العدوى لكل الاعمار ؟؟

كل هذا والكثير سوف نتناقش فيه ..
المساحة أمام الجميع الكل يقول معنده ..

تحياتي يافرد ..







كلوووووووووووووو شيش
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

سلامات أخي مجد الدين ..
والله ده (ضوموع لجيم ) موضوع جميل .
عامل شنو مع عمك رمضان ده ؟
لي عوده إن شاء الله_ أجازف ليك كم جاحه كده رندوك



تسلم يامااان 

عمك رمضات ربنا يدينا خيرو ويعظم الأجر .. الحمد الله 

في انتظارك ياروعة ..


بيج لي ماك لساجة ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

والله يا مجد الدين الجوكي والبلف الزمن ده ما يهبشو زول يسلخ السمير يطلع طاره الله 
الله للعزابه يا فكه



الاخت الدكتورة قنوان . تحيايي 

الطارة مشركة بس تكشكش جيبك الكيس بتنفخ طوالي .. خليك تفتيحة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الدامه والبلي كلو ساكي الشرتيت والحديد كتر يا صحبي
ممكن عادي يغنج بيك وفي الدايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمه



لاكن ياااااااااااا دكترة الكنجلات ماااااااااا بقت صعبة 

تجازفا بي هنا الجلابي يدق ليك بي هنا ..
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*هسه ما دام جبتو سيرة الشرتيت والكنجلات دي يا مجد الدين
وقنوان ما عندكم لي سلفادور كده لحد أحمد راتب ما يجي ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هسه ما دام جبتو سيرة الشرتيت والكنجلات دي يا مجد الدين
وقنوان ما عندكم لي سلفادور كده لحد أحمد راتب ما يجي ؟



يا مجد الدين اعمل ليه سوسن عبد الفتاح لانو لو شركو قبض بعمل بيها حمد لبد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هسه ما دام جبتو سيرة الشرتيت والكنجلات دي يا مجد الدين
وقنوان ما عندكم لي سلفادور كده لحد أحمد راتب ما يجي ؟



والله نحنا لي هسا عاملين لينا شرحبيل احمد 

وجميل راتب ماوصل سلفادور بي ال(س) 

لو الدكتورة عملت ليك سلفادور بي زيدان ابراهيم 

اجدع لينا معاك حمرة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا مجد الدين اعمل ليه سوسن عبد الفتاح لانو لو شركو قبض بعمل بيها حمد لبد



هههههههههههههههههههه

والله يا مايقومابي طلعتا حمد لبد  شيييييييييييييييييييييينا منك .. 

والله كلامك صاح الزمن ده كل الناس بتعمل سوسن
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مريخابي وافتخر .. تحياتي 

وين في الطين ده ؟؟؟ قول العندك ياعمك
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


صالون رمضان امتداد لبرش رمضان ، تتجدد المواضيع التي سيتم طرحها في كل ليلة .
كل يوم موضوع جديد ليتم التفاكر والنقاش فيه ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

موضوع اليوم هو :
(( لــــغة الــــرانـــدوك ))









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

والله نحنا لي هسا عاملين لينا شرحبيل احمد 

وجميل راتب ماوصل سلفادور بي ال(س) 

لو الدكتورة عملت ليك سلفادور بي زيدان ابراهيم 

اجدع لينا معاك حمرة



حمره بس ؟
إنت مالك أبو رخيصه كده ؟
عموما أنا في الويتينق waiting
أها العشمانة بشنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*شنو يا ناس نخش ليكم بارندو عشان الاصلين ديل ما ينقشو اي جاحه في الكام ده
ويفرعو انو المريخاب ديل اي فهم واقع ليهم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*في اعتقادي أن لغة الراندوك او هذه المفردات العجيبة والمقلبنة 
كانت حكراً علي ما يعرفوا( بالشماسة ) ولكن سبب ابتكار هذه الغة 
الدخيلة لم اجد له تفسير واحد .. وفي اعتقادي ان السبب الرئيسي
لوجود هذه اللغة يرجع لشعور هولاء الاشخاص بانهم مجتمع منفصل
عن المجتمع العام .. وبما انهم مجبرين علي التواجد بين العامة ، 
ويتحركون لتلبية احتياجاتهم الخاصة . فكان لابد من ابتكار لغة 
للتخاطب يفهمونها وحدهم ، ويرسلون عبرها الاشارات لتحركاتهم
دون ان يعلم من حولهم ماذا يفعلون او ماذا سيفعلون ..
ففي اعتقادي هذا هو السبب وهذه بداية الراندوك .
وبعدها انتشرت بين المساعدية والباعة ، الي ان واصلت في الانتشار
ووصلت لهذه المرحلة .
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					



  نماذج ما نسمعه في الاسواق .. والجامعات ..
والمواصلات .. وفي كل مكان .. وحتي داخل البيوت .. من الجنسين ..

لغة الراندوك  هل اصبحت لغة واقع ومعاش وإلى أين ستستمر ؟؟
ماهو مستقبل اللغة العربية واللهجة السودانية في ظل هذه اللغة  ؟؟
الملاحظ انها حكر علي فئة عمرية معينة .. هل انتقلت العدوى لكل الاعمار ؟؟

كل هذا والكثير سوف نتناقش فيه ..
المساحة أمام الجميع الكل يقول معنده ..

تحياتي يافرد ..





عزيزي مجدالدين
أسمح لي بأن اشد علي يدك لفكرة الصالون الرمضاني اليومي والمتجدد وبالفعل فكرة رائعة كصاحبها النبيل

***
لغة الراندوك أو لغة المصطلحات هي ظاهرة ليست في السودان فحسب ولكن في العالم أصبحت هذه (اللغة) منشرة وأصبحت هي وسيلة تعبير شائعة بين الشباب كلهم وكذلك نجد بعض الكبار كالآباء والامهات في البيوت (يسرقونها) أحيانا" وبالطبع هناك أسباب لانتشار هذه الطريقة في التعبير عن الفكرة أو الرأي وغيرها ولا أود الدخول في تفاصيل كثيرة حتي لا أفقد الصالون جماله بمادة جافة ولكني بحثت في هذا الامر كثيرا" وقرأت وكتبت عنه .. 
ما شد انباهي هو أنها صارت لغة مشاعة بين كل شباب العالم 
والسودان لا يتجزأ من المنظومة ولكن طبيعة المجتمع والثقافة وغيرها هي التي تحدد طريقة وطبيعة المصطلح ولكن لنكن صريحين فلغة المصطلحات (الراندوك) هي وسيلة للتعبير السهل والمباشر  ولكني لاأتفق مع الرأي الذي يقول بأنها حكر علي (الشماسة) مثلا" وطبقة ما يسمي بقاع المجتمع لأن تداولها الآن صار علي مستوي واسع من قطاعات المجتمع وخصوصا" الشباب وبالأخص طلاب الجامعات والخريجين والذين ينقلون طريقة تعاملهم خارج البيت الي الداخل. ولا ننسي بأن بعض هذه العبارت صارت تردنا عبر الاعلام وخاصة المقروء وخير دليل علي ذلك مصطلح (ماســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــورة).... ولو تابع بعضنا بعض الاعمدة في الصحف الرياضية والاجتماعية والفنية سنجد كثير من هذه اللغة متداولة في أعمدة الرأي والكتابات الخفيفة .. 

فيا قريبك الحنك ده شكلو مقسم مع البشرية دي .. وما بيتفكفكوا منه باخوي واخوك كده

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					


عزيزي مجدالدين
أسمح لي بأن اشد علي يدك لفكرة الصالون الرمضاني اليومي والمتجدد وبالفعل فكرة رائعة كصاحبها النبيل

***
لغة الراندوك أو لغة المصطلحات هي ظاهرة ليست في السودان فحسب ولكن في العالم أصبحت هذه (اللغة) منشرة وأصبحت هي وسيلة تعبير شائعة بين الشباب كلهم وكذلك نجد بعض الكبار كالآباء والامهات في البيوت (يسرقونها) أحيانا" وبالطبع هناك أسباب لانتشار هذه الطريقة في التعبير عن الفكرة أو الرأي وغيرها ولا أود الدخول في تفاصيل كثيرة حتي لا أفقد الصالون جماله بمادة جافة ولكني بحثت في هذا الامر كثيرا" وقرأت وكتبت عنه .. 
ما شد انباهي هو أنها صارت لغة مشاعة بين كل شباب العالم 
والسودان لا يتجزأ من المنظومة ولكن طبيعة المجتمع والثقافة وغيرها هي التي تحدد طريقة وطبيعة المصطلح ولكن لنكن صريحين فلغة المصطلحات (الراندوك) هي وسيلة للتعبير السهل والمباشر  ولكني لاأتفق مع الرأي الذي يقول بأنها حكر علي (الشماسة) مثلا" وطبقة ما يسمي بقاع المجتمع لأن تداولها الآن صار علي مستوي واسع من قطاعات المجتمع وخصوصا" الشباب وبالأخص طلاب الجامعات والخريجين والذين ينقلون طريقة تعاملهم خارج البيت الي الداخل. ولا ننسي بأن بعض هذه العبارت صارت تردنا عبر الاعلام وخاصة المقروء وخير دليل علي ذلك مصطلح (ماســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــورة).... ولو تابع بعضنا بعض الاعمدة في الصحف الرياضية والاجتماعية والفنية سنجد كثير من هذه اللغة متداولة في أعمدة الرأي والكتابات الخفيفة .. 

فيا قريبك الحنك ده شكلو مقسم مع البشرية دي .. وما بيتفكفكوا منه باخوي واخوك كده




العزيز جداً ايهاب رمضان كريم عليك 
مشكور علي اعجابك بالفكرة ..
****
جميل ما طرحت واجبت علي ان تلك اللغة اصبحت ليس حكراً علي فئة
عمرية معينة والدليل كما تفضلت انتشارها في الاعلام المقروء .
والله أعلام عن انتشارها في اماكن ثانية ..

نعلم ان اللهجة تتنفس وتوصف بعدم الموت لدخول مفردات جديدة 
عليها . 
ولكن هل لغة الراندوك بما تحملة من مصطلح او مفردة لم يجد القبول عند العامة 
اصبح هو ماتتنفس به لهجتنا السودانية حتا لا توصف بانها ميتة ؟
فمثلاً مفردة (يازول ) هل تحولت او ستتحول لي (يافردة ) او (يا ماخ) .
او (ارح نمشي) هل تحولت لي (ارح نشتت).
او عبارة الترحيب (كيف احوالكم) هل اصبحت (دسيسين) ..

تحياتي يازول (او يافردة) ومرورك ظهر لي ضرس العقل .

اتمنا عودتتك عشان نحاول نتفكفك ونفكفك السانات ديل ..
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


نعلم ان اللهجة تتنفس وتوصف بعدم الموت لدخول مفردات جديدة 
عليها . 
ولكن هل لغة الراندوك بما تحملة من مصطلح او مفردة لم يجد القبول عند العامة 
اصبح هو ماتتنفس به لهجتنا السودانية حتي لا توصف بانها ميتة ؟




وأصبت يا سيدي في أنها تتنفس بدخول مفردات جديدة ولكن الدخول بعجلة متسارعة .. 
ولغة الشباب وبعض الشارع (الرندوك) وجدت قبولا في رأيي عند قطاعات واسعة من المجتمع وقد يقترب من المستحيل أن تجد شخصا" في السودان لم يتعامل مع مفردة (شمار) مثلا" وقلما يوجد من لم يسمع بكلمة ماسورة وغيرها.
 فهذا خير دليل علي انها منتشرة ولكن قد تكون غير متجددة لدي البعض وخاصة عند الكبار ولكنها موجودة وصارت بيننا .. مثلا" تأمل الشريط المكتوب أسفل بعض القنوات التلفزيونية السودانية (الشات) ولك أن تعرف حجم انتشار طريقة التعبير هذي ... والغريب انها تجد طريقها للنشر في أخطر الاجهزة الاعلامية رغم عملية (الفلترة) التي قد تحدث أحيانا" ومكمن الخطورة يا عزيزي ليس في تأثيرها علي العامية السودانية لأنها متجددة ولك أن تلاحظ طريقة تجدد العامية السودانية قبل عشر سنوات مثلا" والآن وهذا ما يقودني لأعيد أن الخطورة ليست علي العامية ولكن مكمن الخطورة علي اللغة العربية الفصحي وتأثير التداول العام عليها الشئ الذي جعل انتشار الاخطاء الاملائية كثيرا" ناهيك عن الاخطاء النحوية والصرفية والبلاغية وذلك علي مستوي الصحف والاذاعات والتلفزيون ..
فالخطر قائم ويكبر يوما بعد يوم خاصة لو وضعنا في الاعتبار أننا شعب كان يتقن العربية والآن لا يجيد الانكليزية ناهيك عن لغات عالمية أخري مهمة مثل اللغة الفرنسية...
فالراندوك (لغة الشباب والشارع) صارت هي وسيلة تعبير متاحة ودخلت البيوت من بوابات كبيرة وصارت هي الانسب للتعبير بيننا لبساطتها وأحيانا" لدقتها في وصف الحالة.. ولك أن تأخذ مثلا كلمة (شاكوش) فهي كلمة واحدة تصف حالة مزاجية معينة لشخص تعرض لهزة عاطفية.
ولكني دعني أنتهز الفرصة واقول لك ان مستقبل اللغة العربية في بلادي في خطر داهم وذلك لاسباب كثيرة جدا" منها دخول الكلمات المعربة للغة وقلة مناهج الترجمة السليمة والدقيقة فالغة الانجليزية مثلا" بها مفردات تستوعب أكثر من معنيين وكذلك الآثار الاجتماعية التي يجب أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار.
ولكن .. 
هل يوجد من يجلس لدرس لماذا انتشرت ظاهرة (لغة الشباب) في المجتمع؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					


 بدخول مفردات جديدة ولكن الدخول بعجلة متسارعة .. 

***************
هل يوجد من يجلس لدرس لماذا انتشرت ظاهرة (لغة الشباب) في المجتمع؟؟؟ 




حقيقة دخلت تلك المفردات بسرعة عالية جداً واصبحت موجودة في خطابنا اليومي 

لماذا انتشرت ظاهرة لغة الراندوك او الشباب في المجتمع ؟؟

هذا سؤال مهم .. وحقيقة لا اعلم هل يوجد من يجلس الان من اساتذة الاجتماع لدراسة
هذه الظاهرة ..
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مجدالدين كلين..عوافى يامان..انا فى رأيى ان لغة الراندوك اختصرت كثير من المسافات بيننا وبين ابائنا..فمثلا فى البيت اخوانى عاوزين حاجه من الوالد بيشبكوهو ليك..وين ياجاح..شمتاقين..دايرين كلبس(او كلب) يعنى جنيه وطبعا الحاج حيضحك لمن يدمع وحيديهم القروش طوالى..فهمت الفكرة..عشان كده الشباب بقى مايل لى لغه الرندوق اكتر وده طبعا لى بساطتها وسهولة توصيل الفهم عن طريقها..تحياتى يافرده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يعنى هسى مثلا انت عاوز تقول لى زول تمام او اوكى حتقول لى (ظاااابط يامان)
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

حقيقة دخلت تلك المفردات بسرعة عالية جداً واصبحت موجودة في خطابنا اليومي 

لماذا انتشرت ظاهرة لغة الراندوك او الشباب في المجتمع ؟؟

هذا سؤال مهم .. وحقيقة لا اعلم هل يوجد من يجلس الان من اساتذة الاجتماع لدراسة
هذه الظاهرة ..



اعتقد ان حب الشباب لما هو جديد هو الذي ادي لانتشارها وسهوله التعامل معها وباعتبار انها لغه غير مفهومه للجلاكين تعتبر لغه المخاطبه الاولي للشباب
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مجدالدين كلين..عوافى يامان..انا فى رأيى ان لغة الراندوك اختصرت كثير من المسافات بيننا وبين ابائنا..فمثلا فى البيت اخوانى عاوزين حاجه من الوالد بيشبكوهو ليك..وين ياجاح..شمتاقين..دايرين كلبس(او كلب) يعنى جنيه وطبعا الحاج حيضحك لمن يدمع وحيديهم القروش طوالى..فهمت الفكرة..عشان كده الشباب بقى مايل لى لغه الرندوق اكتر وده طبعا لى بساطتها وسهولة توصيل الفهم عن طريقها..تحياتى يافرده



ظابط يافردة 

بس حقيقة الواحد يخجل لمن يسمع زول بتكلم بي الراندوك اما واحد من الاحجاج 

بس ربنا يوفق الشباب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


يافردة الجلاكو شتت .. 

الماخ ده مرطب وكندو كنجالات ..

ضربطها موزة في جيبي (قرم) ..

الجكسوية ربطت لي الهبابة ..

بيج لي لساجة ولي قحك لتاسي ..

بقاقة زي البقاقة .. ضراب من أمو ..

ماذكر أعلاه نماذج من ما نسمعه في الاسواق .. والجامعات ..
والمواصلات .. وفي كل مكان .. وحتا داخل البيوت .. من الجنسين ..

لغة الراندوك هل اصبحت لغة واقع ومعاش وإلى أين ستستمر ؟؟
ماهو مستقبل اللغة العربية واللهجة السودانية في ظل هذه اللغة ؟؟
الملاحظ انها حكر علي فئة عمرية معينة .. هل انتقلت العدوى لكل الاعمار ؟؟

كل هذا والكثير سوف نتناقش فيه ..
المساحة أمام الجميع الكل يقول معنده ..

تحياتي يافرد ..






غايتو أعمارنا نحن الجلك ديل عاملين رايحين
تجي الخرطوم وتزح  شتات
تنبرم قبل الاولاد يدقوا جرس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بالمختصر هي واقع مرير للتواصل لكن لابد من التعامل معه
*

----------

